# learn malay?



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

who wants to learn a bit of malay? 5 replies and i will teach


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what's malay?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

whats malay

Edit: I came up with this 
The Malay language, also known locally as Bahasa Melayu, is an Austronesian language spoken by the Malay people who are native to the Malay peninsula, southern Thailand, Singapore, central eastern Sumatra, the Riau islands, and parts of the coast of Borneo. It is the official language of Malaysia, Brunei and Singapore. It is also used as a working language in East Timor. It is practically the same as or mutually intelligible with Bahasa Indonesia, the official language of Indonesia, but differentiated in name for political reasons.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

there thats malay.... if you want to know some malay say yes


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

yes.....i guess...lol...sounds cool


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Youre going to teach us a differnt language across the internet?

i took 2 years of french in person and still suck at it.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea Im five.TEACH us O great one.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

shev said:


> Youre going to teach us a differnt language across the internet?
> 
> i took 2 years of french in person and still suck at it.



Lol. I took 2 1/2 years when I was younger and forgot most of it by now.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I 've taken spanish for 6 or 7 years and i still am teribble lol. But sure


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

you got 5 replies. gonna teach? 
and im on my second year of french and i can barely understand what our teacher is saying. lol


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

sure why not?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Took 2 years of German and I'd have to say Im pretty fluent.  


Are you one of those kids that make up languages just for fun!? There this girl in my school who does that. She has like 6. LMAO One is called "Demonisch". She's pretty cool tho.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

im on my 4th year of french and im pretty bad at it still.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i have taken four years of spanish, but i am only okay at it. i can carry on a conversation with a two year old at the daycare i work at. his dad is spanish his mom is japanese so he speaks japanese, spanish, and english. we were locating his body parts in spanish. haha. then i had to ask one of my coworkers who was in my spanish 112 class what to go was in the second person form. haha. i am really good when i am in practice but as it has been five months since i have spoken a word of spanish, i am pretty rusty. but when i get back into the swing i am pretty good at it. but when i am not i can only carry on a conversation with a two year old about his body parts and the plane in the book


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

dont worry... i will just teach you a few words...... now tell me what you want to know and i will convert it to malay OK?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> tell me what you want to know and i will convert it to malay


How about welcome to fishforums.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

welcome to fish forum in malay- selamat datang ke forum ikan


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Who wants to learn Vietnamese? LOL


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i will give english lessons


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

ill give how to insult people really bad lessons LOL jk but really pm me if you wanna know ha ha ha he he....


----------

